# Notarizing Documents Or Commisioner Of Oaths?



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi everyone

Idid post a topic before stating we are in the process of purchasing our new outback through Holman Motors, all VIA phone and internet... Just a quick question for those Canadian or out of Staters that also bought though the internet without visiting the dealership.... to finalize the deal we have to sign several Documents including the Purchase agreement, and some title doc's.... in the letter from Holman they state "As we are unable to witness you sign the paperwork we need verification that you are in fact signing the paperwork. We nee a Medallion Signature/Signature Guarentee (or a Notory or equivelent)"

So my question is I guess which one do we do? In Canada I only know of a Commisioner of Oaths, and a Notory.... thing is most of the notory's here are Lawyers.... ya and its like $60 for them to sign it and thats for 1 document, its $20 for each document after that!!! If I can use a Commissioner of oaths its free at the bank, and there are several people I know that are comish of oaths...

Neways if neone out there has who has purchased via internet/phone, some advice wud be great!!!

T


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

When we did ours I called Pete's RV and they accepted the Commissioner of Oaths.


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> When we did ours I called Pete's RV and they accepted the Commissioner of Oaths.


That does help!! Thanks a bunch.... Easy to get a Commissioner of Oaths, thru the bank or even where I work! Thanks!!


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just to update.... A notary Public in the US is the same as a Commissioner of Oaths in Canada..... new outback here we come!!


----------

